# Maine bear hunt



## Dyrewulf (Sep 15, 2015)

I bagged a 320# (live weight) boar in North Maine Woods last week.  (The bear on the right - I'm 6'4" tall, 350 lbs.) The hide and head are already at the taxidermist.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2015)

Nice bear.  archery or gun?


----------



## Dyrewulf (Sep 15, 2015)

Gun - I love my bow, but my eyes are getting worse, not better, and I would rather hunt with the gun than screw up and wound a critter.  I looked up the B&C scoring chart this morning - as soon as I get the skull back from the taxidermist and it's past the 60 day drying time, it's going to get an official score.


----------



## big cheez (Sep 15, 2015)

What camp were you at ?  Kinda looks like PB Guide Service , went there in 09 , an had a blast


----------



## Dyrewulf (Sep 15, 2015)

Yup! My second time at Paul's place - we were there in 2010, when I got my first bear


----------



## big cheez (Sep 15, 2015)

I have nothing but good things to say about Paul , he has a lot of bear up there , 1st class outfit , saw 11 bear on stand before I killed mine ! Real good food !! Saw a bunch of moose up there too , caint wait to go back , thinking about going again next year .


----------



## Dyrewulf (Sep 16, 2015)

I just put a post up about the hunt, with a link to all of the photos at the bottom on the 323 Archery page.


----------



## big cheez (Sep 18, 2015)

Great story an pic's !


----------



## Dyrewulf (Oct 30, 2015)

Green score on the skull was 18 2/8" - so no B&C for me, though it will make Maine Skull and Antler club


----------



## caughtinarut (Oct 31, 2015)

I just want to visit maine....


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 28, 2015)

Well done!  "Big Cheez"....layed 'em down with the contender.  I May be interested in booking...lemme know.


----------



## groundhawg (Jan 1, 2016)

big cheez said:


> I have nothing but good things to say about Paul , he has a lot of bear up there , 1st class outfit , saw 11 bear on stand before I killed mine ! Real good food !! Saw a bunch of moose up there too , caint wait to go back , thinking about going again next year .



Please advise contact information for this guide.
Thanks,
GT


----------



## big cheez (Jan 1, 2016)

PB Guide Service  Skowhegan ME  (207)474-2644 , man's name is Paul Beautegard , you can find him on the web at pbguideservice.com , probably the most fun hunt I have ever been on , has a lot of bears , an the trout fishing is not to bad ....


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 1, 2016)

Dang... Congratulations!


----------

